# Hello!



## Katie (Aug 28, 2008)

I just wanted to say HI! It's CrikeyCricket from the old forum.. Hey everyone!!! :ugeek: :ugeek:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello Katie! Great to see you!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

hi! is this new fourum cool or what?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Katie! I hope you like the new forum as much as I do!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

wow. till i saw this just now i never knew u were crickeycricket. lol.


----------



## brandonctl (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi, I'm BL93 from the old forum.


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup peopels.


----------

